# Worth the money?



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

This is a Medion pc. Our European friends can tell us about them. It's $500. Is this any good for gaming?

www.medion.de/md8825/us/flash.html


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Thats preatty good for what you pay all you need to game is a better video card and psu.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

wow not bad not bad at all. but like he said you will need a better video card and psu


----------



## oglesbyanthony (Oct 3, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Thats preatty good for what you pay all you need to game is a better video card and psu.


What kind of power supply comes with the package. Also, do you know how much memory can be shared with video?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I believe you can share up to 256 MB. Keep in mind though that the integrated graphics won't be able to use all of it though. Do what 0wn3d suggested and upgrade to a dedicated card with its own framebuffer and get a new PSU as well.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

No its probably 300watts and the video card is normaly chosable


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

That computer will likely have a PCIe expansion slot so you can upgrade the graphics.


----------



## oglesbyanthony (Oct 3, 2007)

I decided to give it a whirl... I went to the closest Aldi that had one in stock, got the very last one. Even got the 19" widescreen for $169 just for kicks. Fired it up... Impressive. Bios will let you share 256 mb for video. Opened the case, 300 watt psu, it'll have to do for the moment. I am actually more disappointed that I can not add an additional hard drive in this case without sliding it in a 5.25 slot. Seems like there could have been a contraption to install vertically against the wall. Any ideas for my extra hard drive?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

There are many kits for taking a 5.25" bay and adding a 3.5" device to it. Look on some different computer parts web sites. Search for this:



> 5.25" to 3.5"


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Awesome price!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

My son bought the pc and the monitor. Except for the psu, it would be hard to beat for the money. It's got all kinds of video software, but I haven't seen a way to capture video without getting a video capture device.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

bruiser said:


> It's got all kinds of video software, but I haven't seen a way to capture video without getting a video capture device.


LOL


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What hardware do you have in it (brand motherboard, RAM, hard disk, etc.)


----------

